# New babies



## icarusdiedquick (May 10, 2013)

Got my first seramas,7 of them,5 hens,2roos,they are soooooo cute and sweet.They range in age from 4weeks to 5months. 3smooth hens one frizzle hen and 1 silky hen.I smooth Roo,one frizzle,Roo.think I'm in love!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations on the new additions! You'll have to post us some pics so we can oohh and ahhh too.  I know when I got my first chickens, it was total love at first sight and peep. They have such big personalities. Fun getting to know them and watch them grow up.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Congrats! I hope you find them as fun as I do! Love those little Seramas. Also I second 7chicks - photos would be lovely.


----------



## icarusdiedquick (May 10, 2013)

Thanks,I would love to post pics but all I have is my IPad ,which takes great pictures but I'm not sure If I can use my IPad to pot them!


----------



## craftingmama (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes you can post from ipad. Just click to post a reply then advanced and you can choose from your photos. Good luck and look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## icarusdiedquick (May 10, 2013)




----------



## icarusdiedquick (May 10, 2013)

I have some more pics.it was my first time to post pics lol.I think my birds are a little long backed,but I will try to improve that,I have some other babies,just need to get better pics.


----------

